# Would DRM50 have done this deal?



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I picked up this older 10/22 for $150.00 today. There’s a little stock wear, the metal is in pretty good shape. What’s the going rate on older 10/22’s these days?


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

Been a while since I've run across a 10/22 for that kinda money. I'd say $200 all day long. A bit more if it's got metal hardware instead of plastic. Can't tell, but if it's walnut, maybe upwards of $250. 

I'd buy all the $150 ones I could find and I don't even like them lol.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Mine came for 125.00....with wide angle fine crosshair scope.... didn't go for it ,but the 1911 kimber..... both left with me..... fine shooters (10/22) lets me keep the rem. 541S's in the safe for hunting
Jr. Will like that


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Howland 937 said:


> Been a while since I've run across a 10/22 for that kinda money. I'd say $200 all day long. A bit more if it's got metal hardware instead of plastic. Can't tell, but if it's walnut, maybe upwards of $250.
> 
> I'd buy all the $150 ones I could find and I don't even like them lol.


It does have metal hardware. That is why I prefer older 10/22’s over the new ones.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

ironman172 said:


> Mine came for 125.00....with wide angle fine crosshair scope.... didn't go for it ,but the 1911 kimber..... both left with me..... fine shooters (10/22) lets me keep the rem. 541S's in the safe for hunting
> Jr. Will like that


Yep, he likes it. I already gave it to him. It was about time to upgrade him from his little single shot.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I would have picked it up as well wouldn’t have given it much thought. I picked up a 10/22 take down couple weeks ago and paid $250 has threaded barrel . New 10/22 take downs are $450+. But you did really good on that deal. Close to $200 all day long on standard 10/22’s up in the CLE area


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> View attachment 489383
> 
> I picked up this older 10/22 for $150.00 today. There’s a little stock wear, the metal is in pretty good shape. What’s the going rate on older 10/22’s these days?


Cool, I’ve had one for decades. Quite the critter getters. He’s going enjoy the upgrade.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ryan, looks like you got a good deal! Average to above average with metal and nice walnut stock (older ones) are $225-$250 all day long. Your son will love the gun, just don't get the banana clip or you/he won't be able to afford ammo! Nice plinkers for sure.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

DRM50 hasn't checked in but you know he would have, that's a deal all day long, bought my youngest son one about 8 years ago for 219 plus tax,of course he put an archangel stock on it and tricked it out, kept me on my toes supplying him ammo that's for sure.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I would have sucked up up on way past.


----------

